# Pigeon Problems



## laura10571 (May 30, 2016)

Hello,

I've just recently got a new pigeon. It is a high flyer pigeon that I'm told is about 2 months old. It's having trouble warming up to us. It tolerates us and sits on our shoulders for a bit but usually likes to go sit on top of his cage. He won't eat and will barely drink.  Does this ever change? We previously had a pigeon that we raised from about 5 days old. He came when called, ate from our hands, cuddled with us and even though he wasnt clipped and we let him fly he always came back home within a few minutes. 

Will my pigeon eventually want to be with us? Or come when called? Will he ever eat from our hands? And if we let him out will he come back? If he will warm up to us does anyone know how long it takes for a pigon to get comfortable with people? 

Please let me know if you do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird you had before was a baby. This one is not. They all have different personalities, and most pigeons don't like being picked up so much. They like to come to you. A lot depends on the interactions he has had with people up to this point. Your baby always knew you and being with people was normal to him. He may not even have known that he was a bird. This one is different, and he is used to being with other pigeons, who I am sure he misses. Unless it isn't possible for some reason, a pigeon is happier with other pigeons, and a mate. That is what they are programmed for.
What happened that you no longer have your other bird? Letting a lone pigeon fly outside is very dangerous. They are safer in flocks to have more eyes to watch for danger. That is why they live in flocks. A lone bird outside flying around is an invitation for a hawk to grab lunch. 
Before he will want to come to you, he has first got to adjust to losing his flock and friends. He has to adjust to being an only pigeon in a human world. That is very hard on him. Not normal. Then he has to learn to trust you. That you are not going to grab him or hurt him. That takes patience. Introducing him to treats that pigeons love, by putting them in his food so that he will eventually try them, and find out that he really likes them, is a good start, and eventually he should come to you for the treat. But you are going to have to spend a lot of time near him, just speaking softly to him. The don't want to be grabbed. They want to come to you when they want to. Any relationship you build with a pigeon is on their terms, not yours. When he is feeling safe with you, he will probably come to you, but that takes time. Right now to him, you are the people who took him away from his family and friends. He has no idea of your intentions, or if you are friend or foe. Put yourself in his place. Give him time. Pigeons love safflower seeds and chopped up unsalted peanuts, but just a small amount as they are very high in fat, so too many would be bad for him. Every pigeon is different, and no one can say how long it will take. 
Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Your pigeon will eventually want to be with you but needs to adjust to people, as Jay3 has stated. Pigeons do prefer being with other birds so if you have just one pigeon you need to be patient until,he trusts you then give him lots of attention as you will be his flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Try feeding it from your hand-(and give it time), and no other food source, it will warm up somewhat, but never be completely tame.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first bird, Phoebe, was an injured feral who would bite and wing slap but who became the tamest bird imaginable. Lucy, our racer, would not do anything but fly from us for five months; now she coos and loves being stroked. She tamed immediately when put in with Tracy, our roller, who was socialized to,people. Would be patient and give your bird time to become your best friend.


----------



## laura10571 (May 30, 2016)

Great news! Our new pigeon Gizmo has eaten! After three days. It's hard to tell if he's drinking because we have to put his beak in the water, but he's showing no signs of dehydration. After we gave him a bath and scraped off some of the bird poop he had stuck to his claws he has seemed to warm up a tiny bit more to us. It's good to hear that he may like cuddles eventually. We did get him from someone who had to move and had to get rid of his pigeons, he was in a coop with about 7 other pigeons.

Ideally we would love to have more pigeons, but we don't have the room for it. Eventually we would like to have a little outdoor loft for some and let them all out to fly together. As for my previous pigeon Hilti, he was a rescue pigeon.

My husband and Hilti were on the back deck one afternoon and they were about to go inside. Hilti was on my husbands shoulder when a hawk came at him. He flew off and was chased off by the hawk. We searched hours and hours for him until about 11pm. We found early the next morning a couple of roads over, he had been hit by a car. We were all devestated. That was about a yr ago. 

He had been chased a couple of times before by a hawk. It always made us nervous when he flew but we couldnt bare to clip his wings when he obviously loved flying so much. 

Im not sure how to add a picture?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear about your bird. 

Do not allow the bird to fly outside, it is definitely a sitting duck for a hawk attack. A lone bird is easy prey, and it is just a matter of time that a hawk will come by to get a meal or scatter the bird to wherever. If you want the bird to have freedom to fly, get a spare room or enclosed patio and allow it to fly there. It is not worth the risk and heartache. We have heard thousands of similar stories. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with Skyeking. Do not let your bird fly outside. Pigeons in the wild are sitting ducks for Hawks and other dangers such as cars. Please keep your birdie safe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By letting the bird out, you are asking for the same fate for this one. One pigeon is almost a definite hawk dinner. You didn't learn that with the other bird?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please take good care of Gizmo. Would love to see a photo.


----------



## laura10571 (May 30, 2016)

We would love it if he just sat on our shoulders, or walked on the ground outside rather than fly, but I know we cant really determine if he's just going to take off. Gizmo has free range of the house but prefers to perch on things rather than fly around. He's always looking out and pacing by windows and doors, so I think he wants out. We have a balcony however, we cant modify it as we rent a house. The landlord is okay with a pigeon, but only one and no house modifications or outdoor lofts. Does anyone have any suggestions for allowing him outside somehow besides clipped wings? I'd be more afraid of cats around the neibourhood than hawks. I hadnt known until about a week ago that pigeons flew in flocks. How many pigeons would it be safe to free fly? If I found other people with birds would they fly together? Or only if they knew each other?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you cannot be patient with him and allow him to learn to trust you, and feel safe with you, then you are not going to be happy. It all takes time. One thing at a time.

Not a great idea to give him free range of the house. He should only be let out when you are there to supervise. Too many things they can get into and be injured. His cage would be like his space.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Clipping his wings will make it even easier for any predator to get him...hawk, cat, raccoon, car...strongly agree that he should be in a flight cage and only allowed out in the house when you are there to supervise. Have heard too many tragedies reported here by people who have let their birds run loose in their home only to be hurt and killed by fans or other hazards. And people who have seen their birds dismembered by raptors because they thought their pet birds needed to fly outside. We had the happiest bird in the world for eight wonderful years. She lived in a large flight cage, we were her flock, and she got to come out over an hour twice per day supervised by us and we all loved our time together. Please listen to what people are suggesting if you want to have Gizmo healthy and happy for many years. Thanks.


----------



## laura10571 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for everyones advice. As for flying outside I think he's going to have to stay inside until we can get more pigeons. Gizmos always in a cage when we're not home or not in the room, but I work from home so he's out most of the day. He seems to be warming up to us. I think I might have been a bit impatient, it's just a bit hard to have a pigeon reject you when you're only experience is with an extremely loving cuddly one. But it looks promising.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your other bird was a baby, that makes a huge difference. This one may not want to be cuddled. Most don't. But when he gets used to you, he will be much better. Remember that it is on his terms, when he is ready. Good exercise in patience.


----------

